# Peanut crafting giant teddy bear (closed)



## Alicia (May 4, 2020)

Hi everyone, Peanut is crafting the giant teddy bear!
If you're interested please join the queue here.







*Please leave using the airport* not the - button!
Please don't shake my trees or pick my flowers.
Don't take anything you may find on the ground!
To get to Peanut's house, you need to go right after you leave the airport.
Go across the bridge and then go up towards the residential area.
Peanuts house is on the right after the first incline.

Tips are appreciated, but not required.
I'd appreciate it if you would post here as well, thanks!


----------



## Loveablegal (May 4, 2020)

please can I come peanut  is one of my faves


----------



## Hedgehugs (May 4, 2020)

I'll stop by, too. Peanut is pretty rad, but I'm more of a poppy person myself.


----------



## Alicia (May 4, 2020)

Hedgehugs said:


> I'll stop by, too. Peanut is pretty rad, but I'm more of a poppy person myself.


I've got her too! She's real cute.


----------



## Edge (May 4, 2020)

I’d like to stop by!


----------

